
Modifying XiaoMi/Roborock vacuum cleaners firmware - stiray
https://github.com/Hypfer/Valetudo/wiki/Installation-Instructions
======
stiray
I really hate devices connecting to cloud and this was stopping me to get
automatic vacuum cleaner. Well looks like I have found my brand. With ssh
access :)

